# Casting burl cut off and pinecones in resin for pen blanks how to?



## Split (Aug 21, 2013)

Does anyone have any experience as to how to cast burl cut offs and pinecone with resin into pen blanks?


----------



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

The owner of Arizona Silhouette travels the woodworking shows circuit demonstrating a kit that they sell for casting items into pen blanks. You might try contacting them directly and seeing if they have information.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

I am not sure if this kit is all you need.

http://www.arizonasilhouette.com/product/BG032.html

Lot of information here. Several how to articles in the library there too!

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f43/

http://www.penturners.org/forum/library.php

I would do your homework or could waste a lot of money learning how it is done.


----------



## guylaizure (Oct 24, 2010)

I cast burls with resin using urethane resin.What do you need to know.You can email me with any questions.


----------



## 2leggedtermite (Dec 30, 2012)

Check out the videos by Brendan Stemp a great Australian turner.

HTH
Col


----------

